# Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]



## SaulGoodman1337 (16. September 2019)

*Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

ich möchte mit euch meine Erfahrung zum Alpenföhn Black Ridge teilen… Das Ding hat mich so schockiert, dass ich euch unbedingt von einem Kauf abraten muss!

Es fing alles mit dem Dan A4 an. Das Gehäuse hat mich so dermaßen verzaubert, dass ich es unbedingt haben musste. Also plante ich die Zusammenstellung des PC.
Als Kühler habe ich mich für den Black Ridge entschieden. Caseking hatte den mit dem DAN a4 zusammen für 230 € im Angebot. Also hab ich zugeschlagen.

Nach der Ankunft meiner kompletten Hardware habe ich mich an die Zusammenstellung begeben und wurde zum ersten Mal enttäuscht.
Die CPU Kühler aufnahmen nicht. Die Aufnahmen drückten so sehr gegen die Spannungswandler, dass ich einen Defekt nicht ausschließen konnte.
Also habe ich mich an den Alpenföhn Support gewendet.
Die Antwort eines Support Mitarbeiter hat mich zum ersten Mal schockiert…



			
				EKL Alpenföhn Support schrieb:
			
		

> Sie können die Klammern auch z.B. mit einem Dremel etwas kürzen



Da war ich zum ersten mal perplex. Wie bitte? Ich soll die Halteklammer bei meinen 1000€ Gerät mit einem Dremel bearbeiten?
Nach etwas druck meinerseits waren plötzlich die Klammern aus der V2 Serie lieferbar und die wurden mir auch Kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellt.

Nach der Montage die nächste Ernüchterung. Dieser Kühler stinkt wie die Pest. Nach einer 2 Stunden Zock Session hat meine ganze Wohnung erbärmlich gestunken.
Und ich versichere euch.. Ich war das nicht da frisch geduscht.
Also hab ich meine Riechkolben etwas Richtung Dan a4 manövriert und tatsächlich. Der Gestank kam vom Black Ridge.

Nun das dritte Debakel. Dieser Kühler scheint völlig außerhalb der Spezifikation des von AMD vorgegebenen Anpressdrucks zu sein.
Das Mainboard wird dermaßen verbogen, dass sogar bei Lastwechseln ein deutliches Knacken wahrgenommen werden kann.

Hier ein Bild dazu. https://abload.de/img/img_20190916_075900xmk5s.jpg
Die Schrauben der Kühleraufnahme sind mit einem durchgängigen Gewinde versehen. Das ist so ziemlich das dümmste, was man bei einem CPU kühler machen kann.

Also habe ich wieder den Support kontaktiert und wie zu erwarten war, habe ich wieder eine sehr abenteuerliche Antwort bekommen.



			
				EKL Alpenföhn Support schrieb:
			
		

> AMD gibt für den jeweiligen Sockel den Anpressdruck eines Kühlers in den Spezifikationen vor. Der Black Ridge befindet sich mit komplett angezogenen Schrauben innerhalb dieser Spezifikationen. Sie können die Schrauben auch etwas lockern, der Anpressdruck wird dadurch geringer.



Jetzt frage ich euch... Sieht das auf dem Bild für euch nach "innerhalb der Spezifikation" aus? Für mich sieht das fürchterlich aus.

Tut euch selbst ein gefallen und macht einen großen bogen um diesen Kühler. Besser meidet den ganzen Laden Alpenföhn.
Dieser Kühler ist ein Komplettversagen der Entwicklung und deren Qualitätssicherung. Und was der Support hier gegenüber mir abgeliefert hat, setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf.

Ich werde den Rechner jetzt nicht mehr betreiben bis ich einen neuen CPU Kühler montiert habe. Der Black Ridge wird auf den Müll landen. Ich möchte den Kühler nicht mal auf Kleinanzeigen verkaufen, da ich dieses Produkt niemanden zumuten will.
Schäden an CPU und Mainboard sind hier absolut nicht auszuschließen !


----------



## sinchilla (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Danke für dein Bericht, hört sich  echt abenteuerlich an.

Mit dem Dremel hät ich ja kein Problem, aber diese Antwort vom Support zu erhalten, klingt sehr seltsam, dann hätte ich gleich noch ne schriftliche Bestätigung das die Garantie danach erhalten bleibt.

Mit dem Geruch kann ich gar nicht verstehen, eigentlich wird nur Luft an metallenen Lamellen vorbei gepustet.

Auf dem Bild sehe ich kein Mainboard, nur das I/O-shield


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Danke für dein Bericht, hört sich  echt abenteuerlich an.
> 
> Mit dem Dremel hät ich ja kein Problem, aber diese Antwort vom Support zu erhalten, klingt sehr seltsam, dann hätte ich gleich noch ne schriftliche Bestätigung das die Garantie danach erhalten bleibt.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Das mit dem Geruch war mir tatsächlich auch ein Rätsel. Kommt aber wirklich vom BlackRidge aus. Ich hatte hier und da auch schon davon gelesen (Auch hier im Forum).
Schau die das IO Shield mal genau an.  Man sieht sehr deutlich wie sich das Mainboard durchbiegt.  Das kommt von der Blackridge Halterung. Ich hatte das nach der Montage schon bemerkt, allerdings wird das mit der Zeit immer schlimmer !
Das war direkt nach der Montage bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie jetzt.
Anscheinend ist das ding sehr gut auf Spannung.


----------



## sinchilla (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Jetzt sehe ich es auch, die Anschlüsse fluchten nicht mehr mit den Aussparungen, das ist derbe! Das PCB vom Mainboard mag derartige Belastung nicht wirklich. Kannst du auch etwaige Montagefehler ausschließen?


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich es auch, die Anschlüsse fluchten nicht mehr mit den Aussparungen, das ist derbe! Das PCB vom Mainboard mag derartige Belastung nicht wirklich. Kannst du auch etwaige Montagefehler ausschließen?



100%ig.
Ich weiß dass man viel erzählen kann wenn der Tag lang ist, allerdings ist das nicht meine erste "handwerkliche" Tätigkeit.
Montagefehler kann ich wirklich mit einem reinem Gewissen vollständig ausschließen.

Sobald ich mich für einen neuen Lüfter entschieden habe, werde ich vor der Demontage natürlich weitere Fotos nachreichen.


----------



## drstoecker (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Sorry im ersten Moment muss ich von einem montagefehler ausgehen. Bau das Board mal aus und installier alles per offenem Aufbau. Welchen kühler hat du den schwarz beschichteten v1 oder den Nickelbeschichteten v2? Welches Board nutzt du?
könntest mal Bilder hochladen wenn du das Teil außerhalb vom Gehäuse hast. 
Falls doch der kühler fehlerhaft sein sollte lass den direkt von ekl austauschen.


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Sorry im ersten Moment muss ich von einem montagefehler ausgehen.


Na das war ja klar. Es ist kein Montagefehler, kannst du mir glauben.


drstoecker schrieb:


> Bau das Board mal aus und installier alles per offenem Aufbau.


Ich werde das Board erst wieder ausbauen wenn ein neuer CPU Kühler eingetroffen ist und dann werde ich euch sehr gerne weitere Fotos zur verfügung stellen.


drstoecker schrieb:


> Welchen kühler hat du den schwarz beschichteten v1 oder den Nickelbeschichteten v2?


Ist der V1 glaube ich. Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher


drstoecker schrieb:


> Welches Board nutzt du?


asrock b450 itx


drstoecker schrieb:


> Falls doch der kühler fehlerhaft sein sollte lass den direkt von ekl austauschen.



entschuldige bitte, aber hast du meinen Thread eigentlich vollständig gelesen?
Kontakt zu EKL hab ich schon längst aufgenommen und aberwitzige Antworten bekommen.
Ließ bitte noch mal aufmerksam meinen Post.


Hier noch jemand mit den Geruchsprobleme. Bin damit nicht alleine.
DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - Seite 279


----------



## pizzazz (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Hallo,
leider kann man von einem nicht fluchtenden i-o-Bereich nicht eindeutig auf einen Fehler der CPU-Kühlerbefestigung schliessen, da kommen noch andere Einflüsse infrage.
Da du den Kühler sowieso tauschen möchtest, wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn du vorher das MB ausbaust und dann Fotos von der Seite und ganz wichtig auch von der Ober- und der Unterseite des MB im CPU-Bereich, jeweils mit und ohne den CPU-Kühler von Alpenföhn (also durch die Befestigung verspannt und entspannt), machst und die wieder hier postest.  

Dies würde mich insbesondere deshalb interessieren, weil ich bereits eine Fehlkonstruktion von Alpenföhn bei der Befestigung eines anderen Kühlers entdeckt habe, die das Mainboard stark durchbiegt .


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



pizzazz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider kann man von einem nicht fluchtenden i-o-Bereich nicht eindeutig auf einen Fehler der CPU-Kühlerbefestigung schliessen, da kommen noch andere Einflüsse infrage.
> Da du den Kühler sowieso tauschen möchtest, wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn du vorher das MB ausbaust und dann Fotos von der Seite und ganz wichtig auch von der Ober- und der Unterseite des MB im CPU-Bereich, jeweils mit und ohne den CPU-Kühler von Alpenföhn (also durch die Befestigung verspannt und entspannt), machst und die wieder hier postest.
> 
> Dies würde mich insbesondere deshalb interessieren, weil ich bereits eine Fehlkonstruktion von Alpenföhn bei der Befestigung eines anderen Kühlers entdeckt habe, die das Mainboard stark durchbiegt .



Ich bin da anderer Meinung. Es geht nicht darum dass die das IO Shield nicht richtig fluchtet, sondern dass es ganz offensichtlich in der Mitte gebogen ist ! Die CPU hat auf höhe des USB C Ports ihren Mittelpunkt! Und jetzt schaut mal bitte vom HDMI/USB C Port nach rechts und links. Das Board ist Definitiv sehr stark gebogen. Welche Erklärung hättest du sonst dafür außer dem CPU Lüfter? 

Wir ich bereits schon gesagt habe, ist mir das direkt nach der Montage des Lüfters schon aufgefallen. Allerdings war die Krümmung des Boards bei weitem nicht so stark wie sie es jetzt ist. Durch das Knacken beim Lastwechsel war ich dazu angehalten das noch mal zu überprüfen und habe dann das IO Shield gesehen. Danach war mir alles klar.

Ich bin selbst sehr gespannt auf die Bilder beim Ausbau.. Ich ahne da wirklich böses und hoffe schwer dass weder Board noch CPU bis jetzt noch keinen schaden genommen haben. Die CPU durch den Anpressdruck und das Board durch die Biegung. Durch den ständigen Lastwechsel und die daraus resultieren unterschiedlichen Temperaturen könnten tatsächlich in der Kombination mit der Krümmung dafür sorgen dass Lötstellen brechen. 

Das Kühlerverschraubungen Mainboards etwas biegen können habe ich schon gesehen. Aber sowas ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen.


Darf ich fragen welche Fehlkonstruktion dir untergekommen ist


Edit: 
Um mal meine Annahme ein bisschen verständlicher rüber zu bringen habe ich hier mal ein Foto zum Board etwas bearbeitet. Vergleicht man beide Bilder miteinander sollte jedem klar sein was gemeint ist.
[img=https://abload.de/thumb/screenshot2019-09-16a4tk9d.png]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pizzazz (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

"Welche Erklärung hättest du sonst dafür außer dem CPU Lüfter?"

Je weiter ein Fehlerbild von der Ursache weg ist, desto mehr Ursachen kommen infrage. Hier gäbs z.B. noch schräg verlötete Schnittstellenbuchsen (schon selbst gehabt) oder eine Verspannung des MB durch nicht gleichhohe Verschraubungspunkte mit dem Gehäuse etc.

"Darf ich fragen welche Fehlkonstruktion dir untergekommen ist"

Ich habe vor Monaten anhand zweier PCs, die Probleme machten, festgestellt, dass die Metallplatte auf der MB-Rückseite der Befestigung des Brocken III für Sockel AM4-Mainboards die rückwärtige Kraft nur an den Schraubpunkten ins Mainboard einleitet. Diese liegen ja mit Abstand um die CPU verteilt und da die Alpenföhn-Platte dazwischen nicht am Mainboard anliegt, um es zu unterstützen, wie es z.B. die originalen Backplates machen, wird die Anpresskraft in ein Biegemoment mit maximalem Hebelarm umgesetzt. Als Folge ergibt sich eine unnötig starkte Durchbiegung des MB zwischen Plastik-Socket und Schraubpunkten. Das ganze habe ich hier auf pcgh in einem Artikel ausführlich dargestellt inkl. einer 1EUR teuren Lösung, wie man die bessere Original-Backplate mit 4 Scheiben aus dem Baumarkt zusammen mit dem Brocken III einsetzen kann (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftkuehlung-Hardware-217993/Specials/Brocken-3-review-test-1236011/) .


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Bilder vom ausgebauten Zustand wären wirklich interessant und würden mehr Licht in das ganze bringen. Persönlich habe ich mit EKL noch keine Probleme gehabt, auch nicht mit den Produkten. Ein defektes Produkt kann es immer mal geben. In allen Tests zum Kühler die ich bisher gelesen habe kam es zu keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## drstoecker (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

also ich habe deinen post komplett gelesen aber ohne bilder wird das hier nichts. ist ja auch nicht zuviel verlangt das gerade mal auszubauen und ein paar bilder hochzuladen. auch habe ich bereits den kontakt zu ekl registriert, aber die sind sich anscheinend auch sicher das der fehler woanders liegt.


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



drstoecker schrieb:


> also ich habe deinen post komplett gelesen aber ohne bilder wird das hier nichts. ist ja auch nicht zuviel verlangt das gerade mal auszubauen und ein paar bilder hochzuladen. auch habe ich bereits den kontakt zu ekl registriert, aber die sind sich anscheinend auch sicher das der fehler woanders liegt.



Aber arbeiten darf ich vorher noch oder? 
Na klar sind die sich da sicher. was auch sonst


----- 

Ich lasse euch jetzt mal etwas Copy&Paste aus einem anderen Forum zukommen, in dem ich mich auch über diesen haufen ******* von Kühler aufgeregt habe (verzeiht mir die Ausdrucksweise).


Dass sich ein Board durch den CPU Kühler so sehr verzieht, dass der USB-C Port nicht mehr benutzbar wird, empfinde ich schon als schädlich. Mal ganz von den Lötstellen abgesehen, welche mit Sicherheit auch unter der Spannung leiden werden. Früher oder später, sobald das Lot brüchig wird, wird es fürchterlich reißen.

So nun den Bildern. Ich habe das Board soeben ausgebaut und musste wirklich schon schmunzeln. Es war irgendwas zwischen schockiert und lustig.... seht selbst.

Hier ist sehr sehr schön die Verformung des Mainboards zu sehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab den Kühler demontiert und musste das Mainboard zärtlich wieder etwas zurechtbiegen... Das ging ganz gut, aber ganz verschwinden wird das nicht mehr. Danke EKL!

Nachdem ich alles gereinigt habe, habe ich mich nun etwas auf die Fehlersuche begeben.. Das ganze Konstrukt kann so gar nicht funktionieren oder irre ich mich hier? Wenn man sich mal genau die Brackets anschaut... Das würde beim Verschrauben einfach immer zu einer Krümmung führen. Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, was passiert wäre, wenn ich, wie von EKL Support empfohlen, die schrauben bis zum Anschlag angezogen hätte....

Hier ist relativ gut zu erkennen dass die Brackets eigentlich totale ******* sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal das Original Zital vom EKL Support zum BlackRidge..  



			
				Alpenföhn Support schrieb:
			
		

> AMD gibt für den jeweiligen Sockel den Anpressdruck eines Kühlers in den Spezifikationen vor. Der Black Ridge befindet sich mit komplett angezogenen Schrauben innerhalb dieser Spezifikationen.



Ich muss es noch mal sagen... stellt euch vor ich hätte die Schrauben durchgezogen... 


Alleine die Schraube ist ein Witz... wie kann man hier ein durchgängiges Gewinde ziehen? Das ist mir absolut schleierhaft und absolut nicht notwendig !
Ich schließe natürlich nicht aus dass die Brackets eventuell eine Fehlproduktion sind oder was weiß ich was... Kann sein, kann nicht sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja egal.. Ich habe mir jetzt vorübergehend eine Lösung mit !!! 3 !!! Unterlegscheiben gebaut. Der Anpressdruck ist trotz Scheiben super und das ding sitzt Bombenfest.
Ich werde das Board jetzt wieder verbauen und ein Last-Test starten. Sollte ich nicht zufrieden sein, muss eine Unterlegscheibe wieder raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte vorerst, bis zum eintreffen meines anderen CPU-Kühler ausreichen.

Ich hoffe dass ich euch jetzt wenigstens etwas erreichen konnte. Es ist nicht mal der Kühler der mich ärgert, sondern die Aussagen seitens dem Alphenföhn Support.
Was der Herr da abgeliefert ist, ist wirklich unter aller Sau.
Ich hoffe einfach dass ich hiermit wenigstens eine Hand voll Leute erreichen kann die eventuell mit dem Black Ridge Gedanken spielen.... *LASST ES SEIN!*
*Dieser Kühler ist es wirklich nicht wert.*


Und zu guter Schluss noch ein Update:
Das Mainboard ist gerade und die Temperaturen steigen bei Prime95 nie über 80°c


----------



## -Xe0n- (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Die mini itx mainboards verformen sich relativ schnell, habe das auch schon mit anderen Kühlern gesehen. Ist bei dir aber recht extrem, desw Schrauben lockern


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Das Lockern wäre gar nicht nötig wenn  die Jungs bei Alpenföhn:
- von Anfang an das Bracket richtig konstruiert hätten 
- Abstandshalter beigelegt hätten 
- Das Gewinde der Ziehschraube nicht durchgängig wäre.

Das Board hat sich im übrigen erst mit der Zeit so richtig schön verzogen wie es auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. 
Das war beim ersten Einbau bei weitem nicht so schlimm.

Das Fiese Knacken bei den Temperaturschwankungen ist im übrigens auch Weg.


----------



## -Xe0n- (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Die Qualität find ich bei EKL - Alpenföhn auch nicht so gut. Ist auch mein erstes und letztes Produkt von dem Hersteller gewesen. Bin wohl von Noctua zu sehr verwöhnt


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Die Qualität find ich bei EKL - Alpenföhn auch nicht so gut. Ist auch mein erstes und letztes Produkt von dem Hersteller gewesen. Bin wohl von Noctua zu sehr verwöhnt



Was eigentlich schade ist. Der Kühler ist von der Kühlleistung gar nicht so beschissen ! Aber halt überhaupt nicht durchdacht und vom Support will ich gar nicht erst wieder anfangen. Das ist unter aller Kanone was da abgeliefert wurde.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Wie gesagt irgendwas muss da falsch sein ich hab jetzt einige Tests gelesen und Videos angeschaut und nirgendwo ist das Board auch nur ansatzweise verbogen, auch kein mini itx wie hier am Anfang zu sehen . Was jetzt genau falsch gelaufen ist kann ich nicht sagen ich rate immer noch auf einen Fehler bei dem Kühler. Der Geruch ist natürlich eine andere Sache, hatte ich bei verschiedenen Komponenten auch schon kann gut sein das die mitm Container aus Fernost kommen und deshalb so stinken, die Container werden ja immer mit einem Gas geflutet soweit ich das weiß um Ungeziefer und son quatsch fernzuhalten, sollte aber eigentlich nach ein paar Tagen bis Wochen verzogen sein.

Gab auch wohl mal eine große Rückrufaktion wegen einer nicht korrekt verlöteten Heatpipe bei Version 1 und das wurde wohl bei Version 2 gefixt, da wäre das hunderprozentig auch aufgefallen wenn der Kühler(-montage) massenhaft Boards verziehen würde... ich mein der Kühler ist jetzt so seit 2018 am Markt.


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Wie gesagt irgendwas muss da falsch sein ich hab jetzt einige Tests gelesen und Videos angeschaut und nirgendwo ist das Board auch nur ansatzweise verbogen, auch kein mini itx wie hier am Anfang zu sehen . Was jetzt genau falsch gelaufen ist kann ich nicht sagen ich rate immer noch auf einen Fehler bei dem Kühler. Der Geruch ist natürlich eine andere Sache, hatte ich bei verschiedenen Komponenten auch schon kann gut sein das die mitm Container aus Fernost kommen und deshalb so stinken, die Container werden ja immer mit einem Gas geflutet soweit ich das weiß um Ungeziefer und son quatsch fernzuhalten, sollte aber eigentlich nach ein paar Tagen bis Wochen verzogen sein.



Genau das hätte ich ja auch gerne mit dem Support abgeklärt. Aber die haben mich direkt abgewiesen.
Im genauen Wortlaut:



			
				EKL Alphenföhn Support schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Ihnen das Produkt nicht zusagt können Sie sich auch an Ihren Händler wenden und ggf. zurückgeben.



Das bekommt man als Antwort wenn man denen ein Foto davon schickt, was Ihr gottverdamter CPU Kühler mit meinem Mainboard gemacht hat.

Wie du weiter oben ja schon gelesen hast:


drstoecker schrieb:


> .....  auch habe ich bereits den kontakt zu ekl registriert, aber die sind sich anscheinend auch sicher das der fehler woanders liegt.



Die Jungs bei EKL waren sich ja anscheinend vorher schon sicher dass das Problem bei mir liegt.


----------



## drstoecker (17. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



SaulGoodman1337 schrieb:


> Genau das hätte ich ja auch gerne mit dem Support abgeklärt. Aber die haben mich direkt abgewiesen.
> Im genauen Wortlaut:
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Fotos. Habe mir auch mal die Anleitung angeschaut und wirklich falsch machen kann man da nichts. Wie ist denn der anpressdruck wenn du die Schrauben soweit lockerst dass das Board grade aufliegt? Verbaut im Gehäuse und verschraubt sollte es sich dann eh nicht mehr sehr stark verbiegen können. Schick die Bilder aufjedenfall mal dem Support.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Irgendwas passt einfach überhaupt nicht umso länger ich mir die Bilder anschaue aber ich weiß noch nicht was. 

*überlegen*

So wie ich das auf dem verlinkten Bild sehe gehen die Abstandhalter nicht komplett durch und schließen nicht bündig mit der Mainboardrückseite ab (wie sie eigentlich sollten), beim roten Bereich sieht man auch das mit enormer Kraft ne Schraube reingedreht wurde, zumindest sieht das aus dem Blickwinkel so aus als wäre das Plastik vom Board an dieser Stelle schon gut am arsch.  Am oberen (linken) Loch sieht man ziemlich genau das der Abstand den du mit Unterlegscheiben auf der Oberfläche überwindest unten fehlt. Entweder die Brackets oder die Abstandshalter passen nicht / sind falsch oder du hast was  bei der Montage falsch gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (17. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Irgendwas passt einfach überhaupt nicht umso länger ich mir die Bilder anschaue aber ich weiß noch nicht was.
> 
> *überlegen*
> 
> ...



Moin,
genau bei dem Abstandshalter liegt die Problematik. Die von mir verwendeten Unterlegscheiben haben exakt die höhe des CPU Sockels. Als hätte man den in den maßen vergessen. Keine Ahnung was die mir für eine scheiß Klemme zugeschickt haben. Das Passt jedenfalls hinten und vorne nicht.

Alternativ erwartet EKL wirklich dass man die Schrauben nach augenmaß anzieht, was am ende des Tages nie funktionieren wird.
Der Kühler wird sich in jedem Fall immer verziehen da er sich bei der Montage verkantet. 
Den rest erledigt dann die Temperatur. Dennoch wundert mich dann hier immer noch die Aussage des EKL Supports, dass man die Schrauben komplett durchziehen könnte und diese sich dann immer noch innerhalb der Spezifikation von AMD befinden würde.
Das hätte in jedem fall definitiv dafür gesorgt, dass das Mainboard an den Verschraubung gerissen wäre.


Ich habe natürlich nichts mit enormer Kraft angezogen. Ich bin nicht behindert . *Was du da glaubst zu sehen ist ganz schlicht und einfach die Schattierung der Schraube die auf das Mainboard fällt. Da ist weder etwas im Arsch noch ist da was ausgenudelt.* Wenn ich dir sage dass da bei der Montage nichts Falsch noch mutwillig mit viel Kraft abgelaufen ist, kannst du mir das schon glauben.

Ich habe gestern Abend noch ein Userbericht dieses Kühlers gelesen in dem Unterlegscheiben erwähnt werden bei der Montage. Ich konnte bei besten willen weder Unterlegscheiben in der Anleitung noch in der Verpackung meines Black Ridge finden. Weiß hier einer mehr ?



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Gab auch wohl mal eine große Rückrufaktion wegen einer nicht korrekt verlöteten Heatpipe bei Version 1 und das wurde wohl bei Version 2 gefixt, da wäre das hunderprozentig auch aufgefallen wenn der Kühler(-montage) massenhaft Boards verziehen würde... ich mein der Kühler ist jetzt so seit 2018 am Markt.



hmmmm... ganz ehrlich? Das Würde des Gestank des Kühlkörpers erklären. Wenn die Verbindung nicht gut abgeschlossen ist, wird durch die Abwärme in jeden fall der Wärmeleitkleber zwischen den Heatpipes ausgasen. Das Passt zum Geruchsbild


----------



## pizzazz (17. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Hallo nochmal,

nachdem ich mir die offizielle Einbauanleitung von Alpenföhn (YouTube) und all die geposteten Bilder von SaulGoodman1337 angesehen habe, komme ich - unabhängig von der Frage, in wie weit bei diesen Einzelfall noch andere Fehlerquellen zu berücksichtigen sind - zum Schluss, dass Alpenföhn hier erneut eine konstruktiv fehlerhafte Befestigung für den Sockel AM4 hingelegt hat:

Der Sockel AM4 besteht auf der Mainboardoberseite in erster Linie aus einem über die CPU-Bahnen aufgelöteten Kunststoffblock, der für sich alleine nicht geeignet ist, einen auch nur modereaten Kühleranpressdruck ohne das Vorhandensein einer Backplate in das mainboard hin zu den Verschraubungspunkten des Kühlers einzuleiten ohne dabei eine unverhältnismäßig große Durchbiegung am Mainboard zuzulassen. Deshalb haben alle AM4-Boards heutzutage ja eine Backplate. AM4-Kühlerbefestigungen ohne eine adäquate Backplate sind nett ausgedrückt _problematisch_.

Bei anderen Sockeln, wie intels 115x und erst recht bei den high-end-plattformen, sind die Sockel massiv metallverstärkt - hier treten solche Probleme dann auch nicht auf. Ich befürchte, bei den Konstrukteuren von Alpenföhn ist diese AM4-Problematik noch nicht bis ins Hirn vorgedrungen - auch wenn ihre Kühler überwiegend wirklich gut und das P/L-Verhältnis sehr gut ist.


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (17. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



pizzazz schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> nachdem ich mir die offizielle Einbauanleitung von Alpenföhn und all die geposteten Bilder von SaulGoodman1337 angesehen habe, komme ich - unabhängig von der Frage, in wie weit bei diesen Einzelfall noch andere Fehlerquellen zu berücksichtigen sind - zum Schluss, dass Alpenföhn hier erneut eine konstruktiv fehlerhafte Befestigung für den Sockel AM4 hingelegt hat:
> 
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Alleine das Vorhandensein einer Backplate würde dafür sorge tragen, dass die Kraft die auf dem Mainboard lastet bei *weitem besser verteilt wird*.
Ich nehme aber an, dass das EKL sehr wohl bekannt ist und sich hier aber aus Kostengründen dagegen entschieden wurde.

Man schaue sich nur mal die AM4 Montageset von Be quiet! an. https://www.bequiet.com/admin/ImageServer.php?download=true&ID=02dd4a11116@be-quiet.net
Man beachte bitte neben der (1) AMD Backplate auch die verwendeten (7) C-Profil Distanzhalter zum Mounting Bracket hin.
Mein "Unterlegscheiben Fix" ist übrigens ein Analog zu den Distanzhaltern von BeQuiet.


Die zweite Problematik besteht hier in dem durchgängigen Gewinde der Schrauben.
*Hätten die  Schrauben ein berechnetes Gewindeende, könnte man den Anpressdruck regulieren* und würde damit sorge tragen, dass der Druck nicht die von AMD bereitgestellten Spezifikation überschreitet. Außerdem hätte man im gleichen Zuge sichergestellt, dass der Kühler an *jeder Ecke gleichmäßig angezogen ist.* 

*Wenn man schon nicht wie beQuiet! in der Lage ist ein anständiges Montageset bereitzustellen* , hätte man wenigstens das Gewinde der Schrauben limitieren müssen, um Schäden an Mainboard und CPU zu vermeiden.


ich habe den EKL Support mit den Fotos konfrontiert und um eine Erklärung gebeten. Eine Antwort habe ich bisher nicht bekommen.


Edit:
Oder erwarten die bei EKL dass die Original Backplate weiter verwendet wird?
Das ist insofern problematisch weil :
- nichts dazu dokumentiert ist 
-- (https://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Pr...en/BlackRidge/ManualBlackRidge_12_06_2019.pdf)
- die Original AMD Backplate ein Gewinde besitzt. Man würde die Backplate dauerhaft beschädigen. Außerdem besteht durch den größeren Lochdurchmesser die Gefahr beim festziehen zu verkanten

Selbst im original Montagevideo von Alpenföhn wird allerdings auch nichts davon erwähnt (YouTube)

Edit 2:
nach etwas Überlegung würde selbst mit einer Backplate,sei es die originale oder eine von EKL, die Gefahr des überdurchschnittlich hohen und kaum regulierbaren Anpressdrucks bestehen.
Erst mit den, wie von beQuiet! verwendeten, Distanzhaltern könnte man diesem Problem entgegenwirken.


Edit 3:
Schaut euch mal dieses Video hier an dieser stelle an. YouTube
Exakt so sah das bei mir auch direkt nach der Montage aus ! Leicht gebogen, wirklich nur ganz leicht. Meiner Meinung nicht dramatisch. 
Nach etwas Zeit und reichlich Temperaturschwankungen hatte ich das Ergebnis hier, wie ich bereits mitgeteilt hatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
An alle EKL Alpenföhn Black Ridge besitzer!
schaut bitte nach !  ... das kann auf Dauer nicht gesund sein.
*


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Ein kleines Update:

Ich habe EKL Alphenföhn mehrmals um Stellungnahme gebeten. 
Die Antworten mir einfach nicht mehr. 

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## pizzazz (15. November 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



SaulGoodman1337 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee?



Sry, lange her, hat sich das Problem erledigt, oder brauchst du noch eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (15. November 2019)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



pizzazz schrieb:


> Sry, lange her, hat sich das Problem erledigt, oder brauchst du noch eine Lösung dafür?



Hi,
eine Lösung war leider nicht mehr möglich da mein Mainboard tatsächlich noch die grätsche gemacht hat. Das war allerdings auch zu erwarten.
Ich möchte mich hier an dieser Stelle noch mal ausdrücklich bei EKL bedanken für diesen unfassbar beschissenen Kühler (bzw. dessen Befestigung). Vielen Vielen Dank!
Ich hatte mit EKL auch über eine halbe stunde Telefoniert gehabt. Unfreundlich, uneinsichtig... Mein Angebot an EKL war dass die mir das Mainboard ersetzen und ich ihnen mein Mainboard+CPU Kühler zuschicken und die sich selbst ein Bild davon machen können. Wollten die nicht. Ist auch egal.. Das Thema ist durch.

Mainboard + Blackridge sind im Elektroschrott gelandet und ich bin mittlerweile mit meinem CRYORIG C7G super happy. Die Kühlleistung des C7G ist auch bei weitem besser als der Blackridge und hey... CRYORIG liefert sogar eine Backplate mit ! 

Schrauben voll durchgezogen -> Kein verbiegen des Mainboard.. sowas aber auch


----------



## MTechBasics (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Ich kann den Raijintek Pallas als Alternative empfehlen. Habe ihn gerade bei einem Build benutzt. Halteklammern Modifiziert damit ein normaler 120er Lüfter mit mehr Druck und Luftdurchsatz drauf passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ironie das ein Alpenföhn Lüfter drauf ist xD 
Die Wing Boost waren auf Caseking im Angebot 25€ für ein 3er Set habe bereits 6 in meinem PC und bei Bedarf drücken die (zwar Laut aber mehr Drehzahl=mehr druck=mehr Leistung) fast 4 mm H2O, derzeit höchstmöglicher Wert im 120 mm Lüfter Segment.


----------



## -Xe0n- (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Bin seit heute ein Besitzer eines R5 3600 und kann die Aussagen des TEs bestätigen. Ich habe bei noch keinem Kühler eine derart schlecht konzipierte Halterung für einen Kühler gesehen! Komplett unbrauchbar! Dadurch, dass die Halterung des Kühlers das Mainboard nicht berühren verspannt sich das ganze Mainboard beim Anziehen der Schraube! So einen konstruktiven Blödsinn habe ich noch nie gesehen... scheinen nicht einmal in der Lage sein eine Halterung zu konturieren! Dieser Kühler ist für AM4 absolut nicht geeignet! D


EKL fällt bei mir jetzt vollständig raus, als Kunden habe die mich verloren. Wenn so etwas durchs QM kommt... dann läuft da was ganz schön falsch. Kann schon sein, dass die Anpressdrücke auf die CPU nicht den Angaben seitens AMD überschreiten. Es sollte allerdings schon verständlich sein, dass das Mainboard sich nicht wie eine Banane verformen sollte...


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> EKL fällt bei mir jetzt vollständig raus, als Kunden habe die mich verloren. Wenn so etwas durchs QM kommt... dann läuft da was ganz schön falsch. Kann schon sein, dass die Anpressdrücke auf die CPU nicht den Angaben seitens AMD überschreiten. Es sollte allerdings schon verständlich sein, dass das Mainboard sich nicht wie eine Banane verformen sollte...


Und das von einer Firma, die mal den besten AMD-Kompaktkühler gebaut hat.
Der Blade hat den Hitzkopf Athlon unter 60°C gehalten bei ultrakompakter Bauweise:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/EKL-AG-Firma-94040/News/Zwei-neue-Athlon-64-Kuehler-von-EKL-315041/.

Allerdings war da eine 5mm dicke Kupferplatte als Boden vorhanden.


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Bin seit heute ein Besitzer eines R5 3600 und kann die Aussagen des TEs bestätigen. Ich habe bei noch keinem Kühler eine derart schlecht konzipierte Halterung für einen Kühler gesehen! Komplett unbrauchbar! Dadurch, dass die Halterung des Kühlers das Mainboard nicht berühren verspannt sich das ganze Mainboard beim Anziehen der Schraube! So einen konstruktiven Blödsinn habe ich noch nie gesehen... scheinen nicht einmal in der Lage sein eine Halterung zu konturieren! Dieser Kühler ist für AM4 absolut nicht geeignet! D
> 
> 
> EKL fällt bei mir jetzt vollständig raus, als Kunden habe die mich verloren. Wenn so etwas durchs QM kommt... dann läuft da was ganz schön falsch. Kann schon sein, dass die Anpressdrücke auf die CPU nicht den Angaben seitens AMD überschreiten. Es sollte allerdings schon verständlich sein, dass das Mainboard sich nicht wie eine Banane verformen sollte...



Das tut mir wirklich leid für dich... Hättest du meinem Thread vorher entdeckt wäre dir das disaster erspart geblieben... Schade.

Normalerweise müsste man sich wirklich zusammentun und gegen den Laden vorgehen. Das ist unglaublich.

Aber laut EKL Support bin ich ja selbst schuld an der Sache da der Kühler laut der Firma falsch Montiert worden ist. 
Wie genau man den Kühler falsch montieren kann, konnte mir EKL allerdings bis heute nicht sagen. Fotos zur Analyse der Montage haben die ja reichlich bekommen. 

Tu dir selbst einen gefallen und schick den Scheißhaufen zurück und meide in Zukunft einfach Kühler der Marke Alpenfön. Dein Mainboard wird es dir danken.

Anders werden die es nicht begreifen.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom AlpenfÃ¶n Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Ich bin da jetzt nicht so tief drinnen in der Thematik, habe aber auf der HP von EKL das als Hinweis gefunden:


> *Hinweis für AMD basierte Systeme: *Bei Mini ITX  Mainboards der Hersteller ASrock, Gigabyte und MSI können bedingt durch  die Anordnung der Komponenten ggf. Montageprobleme auftreten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich nach dem Kühler gesucht habe, gab es einen Link zu Caseking, wo speziell für AsRock und Gigabyte ITX Boards ein Befestigungskit gibt:
Alpenfoehn Befestigungs-Set Blackridge AM4 fuer AsRock u…Wie lange dieses Spezialkit schon auf dem Markt ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom AlpenfÃ¶n Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich bin da jetzt nicht so tief drinnen in der Thematik, habe aber auf der HP von EKL das als Hinweis gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei allen Respekt... das hättest du gewusst wenn du das Thema gelesen hättest.  
Das ist bekannt und EKL hatte mir dieses Klemmen auch zukommen lassen.  
Die Bilder von mir mit dem verbogenen Mainboard sind genau mit diesen Klemmen entstanden.
Soweit ich weiß werden die auch mittlerweile mitgeliefert.


----------



## poiu (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Hi
ich habe das Thema mal durchgelesen. Ich selbst habe den Black Ridge auch verbaut, aber auf einem Board aus einem A300 von Asrock. Der Kühler passt nicht auf alle ITX-Boards, liegt bei meinem MSI b350 an den Spawas, aber gut, hier könnte man die Halterung etwas anpassen bei Bedarf.

 Ich habe auch eine leichte Biegung festgestellt, aber das ergibt sich bei vielen ITX- oder kleineren Boards einfach aufgrund der Abmessungen sowie den Bohrungen von AMD, die ja im Gegensatz zu Intel eher länglich angeordnet sind. Dies gilt auch für andere Kühlkörper und nicht nur explizit für den Black Ridge, dass sich kleinere Boards auch gerne mal etwas biegen. Hatte ich auch bei alten ATX-Systemen leicht hier und da.


----------



## -Xe0n- (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Seh ich das richtig, dass du die Schrauben auch nicht in den Anschlag gedreht hast? Habe mir jedenfalls die Backplate vom Noctua AM4 Mounting Kit genommen, damit kriegt man auch jetzt einen anständigen Anpressdruck hin ohne dass das Mainboard zu einer Banane wird. Temperaturen sind mit der Backplate durch den "höheren" Anpressdruck auch runter gegangen

BTW dreh den Lüfter mal um, dann sinken die Temperaturen nochmal deutlich.


----------



## SaulGoodman1337 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Lasst die Finger vom Alpenfön Black Ridge [Erfahrungsbericht]*



poiu schrieb:


> Hi
> ich habe das Thema mal durchgelesen. Ich selbst habe den Black Ridge auch verbaut, aber auf einem Board aus einem A300 von Asrock. Der Kühler passt nicht auf alle ITX-Boards, liegt bei meinem MSI b350 an den Spawas, aber gut, hier könnte man die Halterung etwas anpassen bei Bedarf.
> 
> Ich habe auch eine leichte Biegung festgestellt, aber das ergibt sich bei vielen ITX- oder kleineren Boards einfach aufgrund der Abmessungen sowie den Bohrungen von AMD, die ja im Gegensatz zu Intel eher länglich angeordnet sind. Dies gilt auch für andere Kühlkörper und nicht nur explizit für den Black Ridge, dass sich kleinere Boards auch gerne mal etwas biegen. Hatte ich auch bei alten ATX-Systemen leicht hier und da.



Du hast recht. Eine leichte Biegung ist aufgrund der rechteckigen Anordnung der Bohrungen einfach schwierig zu vermeiden. Aber nicht unmöglich. Eine Backplate, wie andere Hersteller sie mitliefern, würde das Problem vermieden/verringern. 
Warum liefert EKL keine Backplate mit? Bei meinem Telefonat mit EKL musste ich feststellen, dass auch EKL selbst sich durchaus über das Problem bewusst ist.
Beantworten konnte/wollte Sie mir die Frage der fehlenden Backplate allerdings nicht.


----------

